# my first tank 31,5" x 11,8" x 19,7" (WxDxH)



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everybody,

here's my first poisondartfrog "proof" tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow! great job!! is the tank mad out of glass? or wood?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That would make a great 50th tank . . . great job! How long has this been set up?


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW !!!!! you ever get tired of the tank feel free to ship it my way!!


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

do you have any construction pics? looks like an awesome tank!

what does the tank next to it have in it?


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Curious as to how long that tank has been set up? Nicely grown in and wondering how long it took? Also do u have a pic of when it was first built?

Awesome viv. Thanks!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I have to agree. That tank looks mighty sweet.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks everyone !! the previous pics are from december 2008, a year after construction



Julio said:


> wow! great job!! is the tank mad out of glass? or wood?


Glass, with a wooden frame in front



melas said:


> That would make a great 50th tank . . . great job! How long has this been set up?


A year ago



calvinyhob said:


> WOW !!!!! you ever get tired of the tank feel free to ship it my way!!


I will remember



iridebmx said:


> do you have any construction pics? looks like an awesome tank!
> 
> what does the tank next to it have in it?


Four D. tinctorius 'Mont la Fumée' and three D. pumilio 'Colon'



Fyre said:


> Curious as to how long that tank has been set up? Nicely grown in and wondering how long it took? Also do u have a pic of when it was first built?
> 
> Awesome viv. Thanks!


No pics of the start of the constructions. I only have some pics from the moment the construction has been finished and several of the forthcoming months (they appear as followed, dec 2007, jan 2008, march 2008, april 2008, june 2008, july 2008 and okt 2008). I will post them here.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for posting! It's really grown in nicely! Any thoughts for #2??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like this tank is part of a rack, can you post a pic of the whole rack?


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow nice job! That looks like you just took a chunk of the forest and stuck it in your tank. love it!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

ooo ooo I know this tank.  seen it on terracom.tk and fell in love with it instantly!  

Nice to see you here!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

melas said:


> Very cool! Thanks for posting! It's really grown in nicely! Any thoughts for #2??


yesyes, i gonna rebuild my aqua of 51" x 23,5" x 23,5" (130x60x60cm)

QUOTE=Julio;320960]looks like this tank is part of a rack, can you post a pic of the whole rack?[/QUOTE]
My aqua is above this viv



Geckoguy said:


> Wow nice job! That looks like you just took a chunk of the forest and stuck it in your tank. love it!


Woww.. thanks


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> ooo ooo I know this tank.  seen it on terracom.tk and fell in love with it instantly!
> 
> Nice to see you here!


 thank you

this forum have's many amazing pictures, i'm glad to be here


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This is possibly the best viv I have seen here. Looks like your wood started out with some moss. What type is it and where did it come from?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> This is possibly the best viv I have seen here. Looks like your wood started out with some moss. What type is it and where did it come from?


Thx!!

I do not know whether this is the correct translation: skiing wood (kienhout) with javamoss


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice! What did you use as your initial background? In the pics it looks like it could be tree fern, but I couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

This tank is unbelievable. I would live in that.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

gorgeous tank and frogs


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

herper99 said:


> Very nice! What did you use as your initial background? In the pics it looks like it could be tree fern, but I couldn't tell for sure.


Mix of tree fern with epiweb and holes filled peat


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Any problems with the epiweb? It doesn't look like there are any problems anywhere, but i've heard some people say they've had some problems with the epiweb.

It really is an awesome tank!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

herper99 said:


> Any problems with the epiweb? It doesn't look like there are any problems anywhere, but i've heard some people say they've had some problems with the epiweb.
> 
> It really is an awesome tank!


No, not at all, 3-4 times spraying and moss grows well


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> This is possibly the best viv I have seen here. Looks like your wood started out with some moss. What type is it and where did it come from?


I agree... not only is this one of the best first tanks
but this is also one of the best and natural looking tanks
that i have seen ever... haha amazing job !


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

the second:


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow thats an amazing viv. Great job! I love the moss and the water feature.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow....

I have a new favourtie 

Your work is amazing... 

Very inspirational and as has been said before, probably the most natural looking tanks ive ever seen...

Very very welldone..

Cant wait to see the 2nd one grown in 

Richie


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Woww...

thanks all for the comments


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you take a knife and literally take a slice of the rainforest or something?Holy cow, that is amazing!
Nice job!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are the dimensions on the second tank?


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

very, very, awsome what are your plans for inhabitants


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Dang you "Foreigners" have access to so much stuff.

I wish we could get more supplies around here.

Wood Choices: Suck
Plant selections: Suck
Animals: Suck

I just can't bring myself to mail order anything. If I can't pick I don't Buy.

outstanding work


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Peace said:


> Did you take a knife and literally take a slice of the rainforest or something?Holy cow, that is amazing!
> Nice job!


Thank you!



Julio said:


> what are the dimensions on the second tank?


probably 51" x 23,5" x 23,5"



Darmon said:


> very, very, awsome what are your plans for inhabitants


Thanks, now i have six imitator Jerebos/Varadero in it and maybe comming up: three bassleri 'Abiseo' or 'Sisa' and hahnelli


----------



## RicktheRarefrogbreeder (May 31, 2009)

That looks mad crazy! Wow! That looks amazing! For a fist viv that looks zoo quality! You have a better viv then some zoos out there! And It is a plus that this is your first viv!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow thats some really nice tank. I love the layout and all the plants. keep up the great work....


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

RicktheRarefrogbreeder said:


> That looks mad crazy! Wow! That looks amazing! For a fist viv that looks zoo quality! You have a better viv then some zoos out there! And It is a plus that this is your first viv!





alluringeli said:


> Wow thats some really nice tank. I love the layout and all the plants. keep up the great work....


Thanks for the amazing comments, to the third!


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

fabulous looking tank - very natural.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Some photo's from my other camera + misting


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its looking very nice, its that an ENT tank?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Julio said:


> its looking very nice, its that an ENT tank?


Thanks.. ENT ??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are a European company that makes the same looking tanks, as far as the structure i mean. Did you construct these yourself?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

No!

I design at my own.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

In your first set of pictures , do you have different species of darts all together in there?? Also you make really nice tanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

What company did you buy the black door track from?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

MonkeyFrogMan28 said:


> In your first set of pictures , do you have different species of darts all together in there?? Also you make really nice tanks.


In my first and smaller tank; 4 D. tinctorius 'Mont la Fumée' and three D. pumilio 'Colon', later on each a pair



Julio said:


> What company did you buy the black door track from?


The tank, is an aqua thats rebuild to viv, a frogshop has done this makeover.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

update from the biggest:


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That has grown in nicely. I love all your use of wood!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

amazing... i really want to give something like that a shot


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

This tank is stunning! I also love your other one. Great setups! Highly inspirational.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Is that an epiweb background I see?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments!




Occidentalis said:


> Is that an epiweb background I see?


Not for the biggest, tree fern mixid with the old aqua background.

the other: epiweb and tree fern


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Those are some of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen! Awesome! Post more pics


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

chesney said:


> Those are some of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen! Awesome! Post more pics


Thanks chesney! Soon pics with a DSLR


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Dazed and Amazed...The best work ive seen!


----------



## slackjack (Mar 16, 2009)

wow!!
def. 1 of the best i've seen.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks all !!


Here's some pictures of the frogs


----------



## PaulH1968 (Aug 14, 2009)

Your two setups are amazing, you should be really proud of what you have achieved.

They look so natural, the latest photo's of the frogs are brilliant, they look like they could have been taken in the wild!! What DSLR camera do you use?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing work!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

PaulH1968 said:


> Your two setups are amazing, you should be really proud of what you have achieved.
> 
> They look so natural, the latest photo's of the frogs are brilliant, they look like they could have been taken in the wild!! What DSLR camera do you use?


Thank you very much !

Photo's of the frogs are taking with a simple Nikon coolpix S5...


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

is the moss on the background java moss also? or did you spread some type of tropical mixture on there? great looking vives btw


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

biggest: moss out tree fern, the other a mixed combination ( tree fern, x-mos and javamoss)


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I love the vivs, man! Very natural looking. I'll be saving these pics for future projects so I can get some new ideas going


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Some pics of the new frogs..

last finally an imi one the picture


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice, what species is that in teh thrid pic?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

A. hahnelli


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, an update;


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

holy shXt this is something. great work


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the moss growth on that!! great job!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Been waiting for this update for a long while, it was definitely worth the wait..... STUNNING!

You really do have a nack for building these things don't you? 

Any plans for a third?

Cheers and well done.

Richie


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

amazing tank! I love the moss all over the place!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I got a few questions

what kind of neos are those little red ones in the middle?
what kind of lighting you have running?
what kind of moss is that? or did it just grow out of the wood?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These vivs are OUTSTANDING! Im especially impressed by the recreation of what looks like a perfect riparian habitat. Such diversity! I can only ope my vivs can attain a quality such as this someday


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

desaza said:


> holy shXt this is something. great work





Julio said:


> love the moss growth on that!! great job!!


Thanx !!!!!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

raimeiken said:


> I got a few questions
> 
> what kind of neos are those little red ones in the middle?
> what kind of lighting you have running?
> what kind of moss is that? or did it just grow out of the wood?



Neoregelia spec. red 'Brasil'

1 x T5 HO 54 W, color 830
1 x T5 HO 54 W, color 840 
1 x T5 28 W, color 830 (savelight)

The moss is; Java-moss, X-mas moss and many other out the wood/treefern (i have no names)


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

R1ch13 said:


> Been waiting for this update for a long while, it was definitely worth the wait..... STUNNING!
> 
> You really do have a nack for building these things don't you?
> 
> ...


i have putting not all the pictures here...

Thank you !

Not enough place 

again thank you !!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

frogparty said:


> These vivs are OUTSTANDING! Im especially impressed by the recreation of what looks like a perfect riparian habitat. Such diversity! I can only ope my vivs can attain a quality such as this someday


I obtain very naturel looks. It's too much a "flower garden"

With enough light, heat, moisture and especially patience ...it's easy


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

FCM said:


> i have putting not all the pictures here...
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> ...


Im sure you can squeeze another couple in somewhere 

Great work bud.

Richie


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

R1ch13 said:


> Im sure you can squeeze another couple in somewhere
> 
> Great work bud.
> 
> Richie


unfortunately i sit on my limit

Greetings

Davy


----------



## ReptileNinja101 (Jan 31, 2010)

STUNNING vivarium !


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow beatuiful tank and amazing growth!!! Love it!!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Really nice tank you did a really good job. I love all the hiding place and all the plants you have in there. It makes the tank stand out....


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all....

How can i adjust the topic title?

I have now my both tanks on this topic...


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Two stunning and natural looking vivs. I think I want to live in there! Well done buddy – very inspiring.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Spud said:


> Two stunning and natural looking vivs. I think I want to live in there! Well done buddy – very inspiring.



lol thx !


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Now THIS tank looks better each time I see it! Great job!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Some of my favorite vivariums I've seen to date . . . Very beautiful !


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing vivs. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments !


----------



## mcweaze (Feb 5, 2010)

How much would you charge to come and set mine up? LOL Very nice tank, I always visualizer mine like that but never seem to make it there


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I loved your first and the second that I just saw now is equally amazing. Truely a source for inspiration thanks for posting them.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

mcweaze said:


> How much would you charge to come and set mine up? LOL Very nice tank, I always visualizer mine like that but never seem to make it there


I come make it with pleasure and free ... if you pay my vacation to you

Keep patience and you'll get there


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Geckoguy said:


> Well I loved your first and the second that I just saw now is equally amazing. Truely a source for inspiration thanks for posting them.



my pleasure.. Thanks!


----------

